# [Horde]Rentner-Levelstopgilde sucht...



## Anoli1981 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich möchte euch hier meine Gildenidee vorstellen und gleichzeitig Mitglieder dafür suchen. Die Gilde ist frisch Gegründet, hat 25 Mitglieder und heißt passenderweise "Wächter der Zeit". 

Die Eckdaten vorneweg:

Fraktion: Horde
Server: Alleria

Ich habe mich für den Server Alleria entschieden weil er schön voll ist und die Horde etwas im Nachteil ist auf dem Realm. Also können wir der Horde helfen und haben immer Action auf dem Server.

Also die Gilde ist eine Levelstopgilde. 

Wir werden also immer Gemeinsam Leveln und ganz in Ruhe den kompletten Content nochmal erleben. Der Levelstop wird alle 10-15 Stufen eingelegt und wieder aufgehoben sobald 2/3 der aktiven Mitglieder die aktuelle Levelstop-Stufe erreicht haben. Es geht darum auch die kleinen Instanzen nochmal Gildenintern zu erleben, zusammen zu Questen, zusammen PVP zu machen u.s.w. Hauptsache zusammen in einer Familiären Gemeinschaft die sich nicht nach 6 Monaten wieder auflöst sondern allen eine Heimat bietet solange bis uns das Spiel keinen Spaß mehr macht. Also Quasi ein letzter großer Neuanfang für die die ihn suchen oder ein toller Start für alle Neuankömmlinge.

Eine Erklärung zum Levelstop für alle die damit nichts anfangen können:
Wir beschließen eine Stufe bei der wir Stoppen um zusammen zu bleiben. Zum Beispiel, aktuell Stufe 25. Dann geht man mit 25 zu einem NPC in Orgrimmar, zahlt 10 Gold und erhält ab diesem Zeitpunkt keine Erfahrung mehr für nichts. Dann warten wir auch Nachzügler, spielen Instanzen, steigern Berufe und genießen in Ruhe das Spiel.
Sobald wir beschließen weiter zu Leveln zahlt man wieder 10 Gold bei dem NPC und Levelt weiter bis zum nächsten Stop. Die Stops sind meist 10 Stufen ca. auseinander.

Bei den Stufen 60/70/80/85 wird es längere Levelstops geben die mehrere Monate dauern können, damit wir das jeweilige Endgame nochmal zusammen Erleben können. Vom Timing her könnte es folgendermaßen aussehen:

Gehen wir davon aus das Cataclysm 2 Jahre aktuell bleibt, also in ca. 2 Jahren das nächste Addon rauskommt.
Dann nehmen wir uns ca. 1 Jahr Zeit für den Classic/Burning Crusade und Wrath of the Lich King Levelstop und ca. 1 Jahr für Cataclysm. Das stellt sicher das wir genug Zeit haben alle AddOns nochmal zu erleben und trotzdem genug Zeit für Cataclysm haben. So wird uns in Cata auch nicht nach einem Jahr schon langweilig 

Wir machen es uns aber auch nicht unnötig schwer. Wenn wir zum Beispiel merken das wir mit 60 zu wenig sind um den Pechschwingenhort zu schaffen leveln wir halt einfach bis 62 oder 64 weiter und Stoppen da uns Erleben das 60er Endgame. Wir wollen Spaß und Herausforderung, es uns aber nicht zwingend schwerer machen als nötig oder möglich.

Das ist der grobe Zeitplan, aber da kommen wir direkt zum nächsten wichtigen Punkt! 

Die Gilde wird sehr Demokratisch. Es wird einen Führungsstab aus 3-5 Personen geben und trotzdem werden die wirklich wichtigen Dinge mit der Gilde abgestimmt. Also auch die längeren Levelstops werden ab einer gewissen Dauer zur Abstimmung frei gegeben. Es geht halt darum das bei und besonders die Spieler willkommen sind die Abends nur mal eine Stunde spielen können wegen Familie oder Job. Niemand soll hier Druck verspüren schnell Leveln zu müssen oder überhaupt irgendwas zu "müssen". Wir wollen Spielen wie es sein soll, mit viel Spaß und ohne Druck. Jeder kann bei uns machen worauf er Lust hat. Wobei es nach Möglichkeit innerhalb der Gilde sein sollte 

Nur die Gildenphilosophie steht niemals zur Diskussion, die steht fest und wird durchgezogen, denn das macht die Gilde ja aus. Ich habe in meinen 6 WOW Jahren einige Gilden gegründet und geleitet, das immer recht Erfolgreich. Ich werde die Philosophie verteidigen und will grade den Leuten die nicht mit Streß spielen wollen und deshalb wenig Raids gesehen haben etc. ein zu Hause bieten.

Der nächste wichtige Punkt ist das dies eine Gilde von Erwachsenen für Erwachsene wird!

Das hat weniger etwas mit dem Alter zu tun sondern mit der Reife und den Verpflichtungen. Das wirkliche Leben hat bei uns immer Vorrang! Die Gilde richtet sich besonders an Familien, Berufstätige u.s.w. Also Leute die das Spiel zum Spaß und zur Entspannung spielen und das Spiel nicht als Lebensinhalt ansehen. 
An Leute die Berufstätig sind und die nicht 10 Stunden am Tag spielen können! Wobei auch das nicht in Stein gemeißelt ist, wenn ich mal frei habe spiele ich auch gern mal ein paar Stunden mehr. Ich versuche euch nur den Sinn der Gilde zu vermitteln mit diesen Vorgaben, jeder ist bei uns Willkommen der sich mit der Philosophie identifizieren kann.

Ich möchte mit gleichgesinnten das komplette Spiel mit allen Raids und Instanzen nochmal in Ruhe erleben, ohne Druck, ohne Ärger sondern einfach mit viel Spaß! Auch Neulinge sind bei und herzlich Willkommen! genauso wie richtige Noobs und Leute die zu blöde sind Ihren Charakter zu steuern  Das einzige was Ihr sein müsst ist lernfähig und willig  Dann kriegen wir das alles hin und werden sehr viel Spaß zusammen haben! Wir werden eher die Server Lasts erreichen als alles andere und kämpfen um den Ruf der langsamsten und wipensten Gilde auf dem Server  
Allerdings haben wir einen Vorteil! Wir können uns ganz in Ruhe alle Möglichen Erfolge nochmal erarbeiten, also sei es Molten Core mit 60, der Schwarze Tempel mit 70 oder diverse Ruf Erfolge die wir bekommen werden weil wir eben nochmal Classic, BC und Wrath im richtigen Level erleben und stopppen.

Wir werden viel Spaß haben und unsere RealLife Verpflichtungen trotzdem niemals vernachlässigen!

Wir haben mittlerweile auch eine Homepage und ein schickes neues Forum:

http://www.zeitstop.de.tf/

Hier könnt Ihr euch Vorstellen, Erkundigen etc. 


Ich freue mich darauf das wir schön langsam wachsen und eine nette, familiäre Gilde werden. Um das zu erreichen werden wir nach der Startphase auch eine Monatliches Aufnahme Maximum haben. Also zum Beispiel 6 neue Spieler pro Monat. Dadurch stellen wir sicher das sich auch die neuen Spieler bei uns einleben können und wir uns wirklich kennenlernen können.

Todesritter sind natürlich gesperrt für die Gilde bis wir die passende Stufe erreichen. Der erste Levelstop wird bei Stufe 25 liegen, der ist etwas höher als die folgenden und wird etwas länger dauern, damit wir erstmal Spieler sammeln können und alle noch gut Anschluss finden.

InGame könnt Ihr euch an folgende Leute wenden:

Anoli
Raikji
Tarantola
Jalera
Donnerschild
Basher

Die können euch am besten alle Fragen beantworten oder euch Aufnehmen etc.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit

Anoli / Raikji


----------



## Nillbog (7. Januar 2011)

Hallo Buffed-Comunity

Ich bin stolzer Member bei dieser genialen Gilde. Spiel seit über 5 Jahren WOW, aber so entspannt habe ich das Game noch nie erleben dürfen.
Keine Itemhatz, jeder hilft jedem, man kann entspannt alle Instanzen und Gegenden erkunden und vieles mehr. Und das alles in einem sehr angenehmen Gildenklima.
Unser erster Lvl-Stopp steht bei 25. Es wäre also immer noch sehr gut möglich entspannt einzusteigen.

Goblinische Grüsse
Nillbog


----------



## Nillbog (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Ein kleines Udate für unser Gildenprojekt.

Wir sind beim zweiten Levelstopp angelangt (36).
Zur Zeit zählen wir ca. 40 Gildenmitglieder und haben sehr viel Spass zusammen.
Neuankömmlinge sind immer noch  willkommen.

Neue URL der Gildenhomepage:

www.wächter-der-zeit.de

Bei Interesse an unsererm Projekt freuen wir uns über eine kurze Bewerbung in unserem Forum.

InGame könnt Ihr euch an folgende Leute wenden:

Tarantola
Krozz
Rémbrandt
Shakirri
Nillbog

Gruss
Nillbog


----------



## Rasska (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo
Es ist nur schade das euer Gildenprojekt nicht auf einen PVP server ist


----------



## daturah (23. Januar 2011)

hört sich gut an..wäre dabei!!

warum gerade 36?!


----------



## Rawhead (23. Januar 2011)

interessantes Konzept 

welche Klassen würden denn noch gebraucht


----------



## Nillbog (24. Januar 2011)

@daturah
Level 36 haben wir gewählt, das wir Düsterbruch Ost noch über den DB auswählen können.

@Rawhead
Bei den Klassen nehmen wir es so wie es kommt, jeder soll spielen können was ihm am meisten Spass macht.

Gruss Nillbog


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Genau diesen Thread gibt es hier schonmal.

Ich werfe einfach mal mit /reported um mich


----------



## Gazeran (16. Februar 2011)

Push It!
Da is der alte Thread Nillbog ;D


----------

